# Do I need a good substrate?



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am fixing to do a 10 gallon shrimp breeder/moss tank. If I only put moss in it do I need a substrate like flourite,eco,etc. Moss gets its nutrients from the water column right?


Any help is appreciated

JAX


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

Not really. After awhile there's alot of mulm, good compost material. Lot of plants easily grow in gravel, IMO


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

No, you don't.....plain gravel would be perfectly fine!!


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I saw some experiment with tank with half inert substrate and half clay, laterite and stuff. The difference is really visible.
Go for the good substrate. Plants have roots and it’s probably a reason for that...


You can go with inert, but be sure to have a good CEC (cation exchange capacity) and to prepare your water with the appropriate level of nutrient before you introduce the plants.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

When first setting up my first shrimp breeding tank I was torn between no substrate and substrate.

I first did without it for a few months. Moss and floating plants did fine. But I eventually went with substrate because:

1) Plants like it for nutrients
2) Shrimp like it for comfort
3) Looks better appearance wise
4) You'll wish you put a substrate in there from day 1

With the addition of a substrate I was happier with the tank, and the shrimp actually were more active and visible against it. If it's for the sole purpose of breeding, and you don't care about how things look, then go ahead without substrate. You don't necessarly need it, but overall I think it makes things happier and looks better.

-John N.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I have sand in it now that I think I will leave. I thought that if I just did moss I wouldn't need a rich substrate so thanks for the input everyone.


----------

